# Kali - Kali Tudo (Escape) ... Combat D.E.P.T.



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2009)

[yt]KoSh14a1wGk[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Stick grappling!


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks!

i'm thinking that kind of escape would cause injury on the opponent as well.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

Sticks on the ground, nice!  That's material we don't see often enough.  Thanks Brian.


----------



## chav buster (Apr 3, 2009)

isnt the stick a suplement for a massive knife/sword so whats the point in stick grappling, i mean from there he would of chopped his head off before all the grappling.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2009)

Most FMAs consider the stick primarily a means of training the blade, but others don't--and in any event stick fighting happens too!


----------

